# How not to ship a bike



## mcmfw2 (Oct 4, 2016)

I can't believe the only thing damaged was the back fender !


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 4, 2016)

Yikes!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 4, 2016)

I've seen worse.and it happened to also be a krate.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 4, 2016)

Is that one of those $800 rear tires on there?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 4, 2016)

Looks like it arrived intact.  Or didn't it? Ugly packing can be effective packing.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 5, 2016)

Oh wow!


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 5, 2016)

Just really wrong to attempt to do that these days with all the bad shipping stories lately. Might want to post a how to ship 101 class for those peps who think that that's the way its done in this first post.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Oct 5, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Is that one of those $800 rear tires on there?



Yes sir...This one is used so it might be in the $450 range ..lol


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 5, 2016)

That must of been a HUGE spider


----------



## REC (Oct 21, 2016)

I may have bought a bike from the same guy.... VERY depressing to unpack and see what didn't survive the trip.
Mine was a 26" middleweight though.

REC


----------

